# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه دانشگاه آزاد نوبت دوم ( تکمیل ظرفیت)

## sami7

سلام دوستان؛ من پشیمون شدم که چرا یک سری از رشته های ازاد رو نزدم ؛ خاستم بپرسم فرصت مجدد انتخاب رشته ازاد کی هس؟ همون تکمیل ظرفیت؟ و اینکه درسته که میگن شهریه تکمیل ظرفیت ب صورت مازاد و خودگردان هس؟ 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sami7


سلام دوستان؛ من پشیمون شدم که چرا یک سری از رشته های ازاد رو نزدم ؛ خاستم بپرسم فرصت مجدد انتخاب رشته ازاد کی هس؟ همون تکمیل ظرفیت؟ و اینکه درسته که میگن شهریه تکمیل ظرفیت ب صورت مازاد و خودگردان هس؟ 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


سلام...تا اواسط مهر تکمیل اول هست...*

----------


## sami7

> *
> 
> سلام...تا اواسط مهر تکمیل اول هست...*


اواسط مهر تکمیل ظرفیت هست و بعد اینایی که تکمیل ظرفیت قبول میشن بهمن میرن دان ؟

و بعد هزینش ب صورت پردیس هست ؟

----------


## amiredge

نه داداش.هزینش تفاوتی نداره

----------


## sami7

> نه داداش.هزینش تفاوتی نداره


چندتا تکمیل ظرفیت داریم ؟ یکی ؟ کلاساش از کی شروع میشه ؟

خبری از شهریه بهداشت ها دارین؟

----------


## amiredge

> چندتا تکمیل ظرفیت داریم ؟ یکی ؟ کلاساش از کی شروع میشه ؟
> 
> خبری از شهریه بهداشت ها دارین؟


دیگه تعدادش معلوم نیست.شاید کل بهداشت ها پر شدن و به تکمیل ظرفیت نرسید.هزینه هاش رو متغیره دیگه.به واحدایی که برمیداری بستگی داره.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sami7


اواسط مهر تکمیل ظرفیت هست و بعد اینایی که تکمیل ظرفیت قبول میشن بهمن میرن دان ؟

و بعد هزینش ب صورت پردیس هست ؟


بعله اواسط تکمیل ظرفیت اول هست...هزینه تفاوت نداره*

----------


## sami7

> *
> 
> بعله اواسط تکمیل ظرفیت اول هست...هزینه تفاوت نداره*


داداش جسارتا جواب تکمیل ظرفیتای مهر ماه کی میاد ؟

----------


## Alirh

> سلام دوستان؛ من پشیمون شدم که چرا یک سری از رشته های ازاد رو نزدم ؛ خاستم بپرسم فرصت مجدد انتخاب رشته ازاد کی هس؟ همون تکمیل ظرفیت؟ و اینکه درسته که میگن شهریه تکمیل ظرفیت ب صورت مازاد و خودگردان هس؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


تکمیل ظرفیت اسمش روش اگه نیاز بود میگیرن ممکنه رشته ای که می خوای امسال پر بشه یا تکمیل ظرفیتش فقط کمتر از تعداد انگشت های دست بخواد
نکته دیگه ای که باید دقت کنی امسال ریس سنجش و پذیرش آزاد گفته فقط یک بار تکمیل ظرفیت انجام می دهیم پس احتمالا ​فقط مهر انجام بگیره و بهمنی در کار نباشه

----------


## ja1378

یکی از تکمیل ظرفیتا مهر هست که 10 روز بعد اعلام نتایج زده میشه که واقعا جالب نیس چون سال پیش جوری بود که ترازا از خود شهریورم خیلی بالاتر رفت
اما یکی دیگه بهمنه که حدودا 10 بهمن اینا شروع میشه ثبت نامش که اون خوبه و ترازا نسبت به شهریور تا 200 تا هم افت میکنه تو بعضی رشته ها و این رشته ها بهمن دانشجو میگیره و نیمسال دومه 
امسال احتمال داره که اگه مهر پر شه رشته ها تکمیل نزنن واس خود مهر البته بعیده چون بعضیا سراسری قبول میشن و ازاد نمیان و ظرفیت خالی میمونه

درکل شانس پذیرفته شدن تو بهمن بیشترهه
هزینه هم تفاوت نداره ولی شما با هربار شرکت در تکمیل ظرفیتا باید 32 تومن کارت رو بگیرید

----------


## sami7

> یکی از تکمیل ظرفیتا مهر هست که 10 روز بعد اعلام نتایج زده میشه که واقعا جالب نیس چون سال پیش جوری بود که ترازا از خود شهریورم خیلی بالاتر رفت
> اما یکی دیگه بهمنه که حدودا 10 بهمن اینا شروع میشه ثبت نامش که اون خوبه و ترازا نسبت به شهریور تا 200 تا هم افت میکنه تو بعضی رشته ها و این رشته ها بهمن دانشجو میگیره و نیمسال دومه 
> امسال احتمال داره که اگه مهر پر شه رشته ها تکمیل نزنن واس خود مهر البته بعیده چون بعضیا سراسری قبول میشن و ازاد نمیان و ظرفیت خالی میمونه
> 
> درکل شانس پذیرفته شدن تو بهمن بیشترهه
> هزینه هم تفاوت نداره ولی شما با هربار شرکت در تکمیل ظرفیتا باید 32 تومن کارت رو بگیرید


منظورم شهریه دانشگاه هست
و بعد اینکه مهر تکمیل ظرفیت بزنن جوابش بهمن میاد؟

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ja1378

> منظورم شهریه دانشگاه هست
> و بعد اینکه مهر تکمیل ظرفیت بزنن جوابش بهمن میاد؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


شهریه ک یکیه
مهر جوابش همون مهر میاد و شما تو حذف و اضافه ها میرید و همون مهر شروع میکنید
بهمنم جداس

----------


## sami7

> شهریه ک یکیه
> مهر جوابش همون مهر میاد و شما تو حذف و اضافه ها میرید و همون مهر شروع میکنید
> بهمنم جداس


پس اگه من مهر توی تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کنم همون مهر هم میرم دانشگاه دیگه درسته ؟

----------

